# Al Queda calling for US car bombs



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Al-Qaeda Calls for Car Bomb Attacks on American Cities, Targets Abroad

They say there are plenty of jihadists already here and all they need to do is learn to make devices. They want them to hit crowds, not buildings and at festivals, voting, holidays etc.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

As Gomer Pyle, USMC used to say...

Surprise, Surprise, Surprise!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm surprised this hasn't started already.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

They can turn our countries demand structure upside down in very little time. Imagine they do this a few dozen times how many people are going to want to get out there and be in harms way? They can turn our nation inside out.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

It is very possible that we are witnesses to the very beginning of the first Religious World War. The extremist Muslims basically use religion to shield their real agenda, which is really nothing more than gaining power. Pretty much like our politicians, or even mafia bosses, who use words or violence to gain power. The Muslim extremist just cloaks his or her actions in religion. 

The average Muslim is much like the average Baptist, Methodist, Mormon, etc. They don't want anything except to be left alone and live their lives in peace. But because of a small percentage of extremists, all Muslims are suspect today. The majority are getting dragged into a fight that they don't really want, in my opinion.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Y'all act like girls. They'll all be staged, with obamaholderdhs help, they'll be predictable, trackable and joyous to deal with. We may have to put up with false flags from our own cops, but they are FREE MEAT to ALL men - have a ball! Go to town! Don't call 911 - they'll just get rescued. I know what to do.
(My brother was a nuclear cop/AF and crabs a bunch if I speak too plainly so you just imagine)

I will not be intimidated by the threats of a subgrade in my mind not up to the level of a poor animal.
You be afraid if you want to. I'm getting pig blood for baptisms and if you thought my great grandfather made a pitiful bloody mess of your great grandfather and lifted his hair? You wait and see what becomes of them. It's your land too now - maybe you better think about finding a little apache in you - because this little apache's going to be busy having a ball lifting those filthy rugs with exceeding great joy and nailing them up on phone poles where you can see 'em.

And that is about all I think about that


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Y'all act like girls. They'll all be staged, with obamaholderdhs help, they'll be predictable, trackable and joyous to deal with. We may have to put up with false flags from our own cops, but they are FREE MEAT to ALL men - have a ball! Go to town! Don't call 911 - they'll just get rescued. I know what to do.
> (My brother was a nuclear cop/AF and crabs a bunch if I speak too plainly so you just imagine)
> 
> I will not be intimidated by the threats of a subgrade in my mind not up to the level of a poor animal.
> ...


I may have to put you on "Ignore".


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> It is very possible that we are witnesses to the very beginning of the first Religious World War. The extremist Muslims basically use religion to shield their real agenda, which is really nothing more than gaining power. Pretty much like our politicians, or even mafia bosses, who use words or violence to gain power. The Muslim extremist just cloaks his or her actions in religion.
> 
> The average Muslim is much like the average Baptist, Methodist, Mormon, etc. They don't want anything except to be left alone and live their lives in peace. But because of a small percentage of extremists, all Muslims are suspect today. The majority are getting dragged into a fight that they don't really want, in my opinion.


I do not believe that and neither do most places that have allowed them in to fester. England, France, China, Russia, Germany - these people are a pestilence of stupid, aggressive and ugly wherever they go. They are full of it and despite all their talk and their parroting ambassadors, they hate everything that isn't drug down to beneath them. There is only so much that the ear can convince the eye of....for so long....like welfare. Obama has been pushing immigration to open them up a free and entitled invasion lane YOU will be robbed to pay for. No one really believes "immigrstion" is about anything else because it isn't. This article has not drawn a single word of outrage let alone threat from the black house and we all know why that is. He is for them, he has published that he would be on their side and this has been his whole purpose from the time that marxist race mixing slut shat him out to insult daylight and the face of the earth. It's on! We will not just lay down and be insulted and conquered by the filth of scuzlam. Read the koran. Read Isaiah. If you believe nothing but idolatry and secular profanity, you better grab your half water skirts and get up on a chair. Ishmael has been going too far, too long. Time to go back to the pit for another thousand years. They remember the crusades. We do too.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> I may have to put you on "Ignore".


Well since you mostly just like pretending to be a perky child maybe you should. Maybe you can put reality on ignore a while longer tio telling yourself ridiculous things and being the defender of your own enemy. Not like you have much pro skill to offer anyway right? What will I be missing?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Honey, go build your underground bunker. We'll tell you when it's safe to come out. =)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What would they say if the same thing happened in the Muslim nations?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> I do not believe that and neither do most places that have allowed them in to fester. England, France, China, Russia, Germany - these people are a pestilence of stupid, aggressive and ugly wherever they go. They are full of it and despite all their talk and their parroting ambassadors, they hate everything that isn't drug down to beneath them. There is only so much that the ear can convince the eye of....for so long....like welfare. Obama has been pushing immigration to open them up a free and entitled invasion lane YOU will be robbed to pay for. No one really believes "immigrstion" is about anything else because it isn't. This article has not drawn a single word of outrage let alone threat from the black house and we all know why that is. He is for them, he has published that he would be on their side and this has been his whole purpose from the time that marxist race mixing slut shat him out to insult daylight and the face of the earth. It's on! We will not just lay down and be insulted and conquered by the filth of scuzlam. Read the koran. Read Isaiah. If you believe nothing but idolatry and secular profanity, you better grab your half water skirts and get up on a chair. Ishmael has been going too far, too long. Time to go back to the pit for another thousand years. They remember the crusades. We do too.


You know, I don't even know where to start...

Are you homophobic too?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I doubt I'll be hiding in a bunker and I doubt you will be around to tell me anything. I will be around, thinking how much we miss pretty sweet girls and nothing around but 'ol hogs make a man sad and sick to look at. 
Sorry if you think I'm a little too real. But I'm a scientist, tops in my fields and I am sick and tired of everything I don't say because it would only make you sick and frantic. We're not supposed to say so much it hurts and disables the very kind of citizen you want to live around.
They are going to pull this, on top of what's....Suffice to say, I think it is the you's and people we have kept and defended that need to be thinking about your "hiding place". Unfortunately for barry, other kinds of people crinch kids into a structured lifevplan whose only purpose is service and this very day. Little boy me only mattered so much. Little professor me was the only way I could matter and I have always been very, very good at anything to do with te earth and the carbon based organic life form. My brother thinks it's such a stain that I was manufactured and remodeled but that's all there was for me and now? Everyday I am greatful that I am a manufactured product of the people of the United States of America and the Church of G-d. I might not have mattered so much but what I am matters to them and that seems sufficient.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> You know, I don't even know where to start...
> 
> Are you homophobic too?


No. Same sex oriented people are not the enemies of US citizens and have not been in on a project that has been going on for decades. On either side. Why would some person ostracized for who they love be a threat or enemy of you or me? That doesn't make sense to me. To blabbers and plebes I guess somehow it does.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> I doubt I'll be hiding in a bunker and I doubt you will be around to tell me anything. I will be around, thinking how much we miss pretty sweet girls and nothing around but 'ol hogs make a man sad and sick to look at.
> Sorry if you think I'm a little too real. But I'm a scientist, tops in my fields and I am sick and tired of everything I don't say because it would only make you sick and frantic. We're not supposed to say so much it hurts and disables the very kind of citizen you want to live around.
> They are going to pull this, on top of what's....Suffice to say, I think it is the you's and people we have kept and defended that need to be thinking about your "hiding place". Unfortunately for barry, other kinds of people crinch kids into a structured lifevplan whose only purpose is service and this very day. Little boy me only mattered so much. Little professor me was the only way I could matter and I have always been very, very good at anything to do with te earth and the carbon based organic life form. My brother thinks it's such a stain that I was manufactured and remodeled but that's all there was for me and now? Everyday I am greatful that I am a manufactured product of the people of the United States of America and the Church of G-d. I might not have mattered so much but what I am matters to them and that seems sufficient.


You are too way out there for me...

By the way, I'm pretty sure that you haven't kept or defended me...maybe the other way around, but I don't remember you ever manning up with me...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Too much info for this hetro.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> You are too way out there for me...
> 
> By the way, I'm pretty sure that you haven't kept or defended me...maybe the other way around, but I don't remember you ever manning up with me...


Don't try to use childish diversions. Every man who took the oath and many, many men who have stood besidethem will never allow a world where a jihadist sleeps in peace. That's just how it is. Some guy in green pajamas, probably with three stripes because they seem to be the most punished and reliable for what counts, will know just precisely where I am, what I am doing and what I will be doing next where. That's how it works or it just turns to brutal anarchy.
I find it hard to believe that you have just been told that if they can kill you they mean to....and your thoughts are about what some (should be) irate "just-in-case" functionary feels like? Pay attention to your butt. I have people to pay attention to me and make sure things go by the numbers. You have a booby life that is about your job, your love, your possessions - I do not have that sort of spoiled vacation. 
But hey - if we're on top of one of the many failures that have already been tried and you are there, why just say and I'll tell that we have to go because you want to makesure they aren't offended.
Your muslim friends, you will find, will not be hanging around us or our things - but they'll smile in your face and milk you for your sympathy. It's just misplaced.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Y'all act like girls. They'll all be staged, with obamaholderdhs help, they'll be predictable, trackable and joyous to deal with. We may have to put up with false flags from our own cops, but they are FREE MEAT to ALL men - have a ball! Go to town! Don't call 911 - they'll just get rescued. I know what to do.
> (My brother was a nuclear cop/AF and crabs a bunch if I speak too plainly so you just imagine)
> 
> I will not be intimidated by the threats of a subgrade in my mind not up to the level of a poor animal.
> ...









.......


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Don't try to use childish diversions. Every man who took the oath and many, many men who have stood besidethem will never allow a world where a jihadist sleeps in peace. That's just how it is. Some guy in green pajamas, probably with three stripes because they seem to be the most punished and reliable for what counts, will know just precisely where I am, what I am doing and what I will be doing next where. That's how it works or it just turns to brutal anarchy.
> I find it hard to believe that you have just been told that if they can kill you they mean to....and your thoughts are about what some (should be) irate "just-in-case" functionary feels like? Pay attention to your butt. I have people to pay attention to me and make sure things go by the numbers. You have a booby life that is about your job, your love, your possessions - I do not have that sort of spoiled vacation.
> But hey - if we're on top of one of the many failures that have already been tried and you are there, why just say and I'll tell that we have to go because you want to makesure they aren't offended.
> Your muslim friends, you will find, will not be hanging around us or our things - but they'll smile in your face and milk you for your sympathy. It's just misplaced.


Okay, for the record, I'm against jihadists, including those that bomb abortion clinics. Doesn't matter what religion you claim gives you the right.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow ok...whatever that means to you?

I realize this thread was a bit much with my enthusiasm - a mod should delete it because we have enemies to upset the public so let it not be me. Dump 'er! Our enemies don't need to read it anyway. Let the suprise be theirs.

Try to go back to your happy thoughts and forget this or me. Best right?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Wow ok...whatever that means to you?
> 
> I realize this thread was a bit much with my enthusiasm - a mod should delete it because we have enemies to upset the public so let it not be me. Dump 'er! Our enemies don't need to read it anyway. Let the suprise be theirs.
> 
> Try to go back to your happy thoughts and forget this or me. Best right?


Naw....

Ain't done with you yet....

Still reelin' you in....


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

I strongly disagree. The average moslem is nothing like the average Baptist or other type of Christian. Read the Koran. The Moslem Jihad is not limited to a small number of extremists like you and obama proclaim. Its the whole moslem world against Western Civilization. The Moslems are turning Europe into a Caliphate and Obama the moslem wants the same here. That "small group pf extremist" bullshit is calculated to fool the stupid! Just Sayin...you never based your opinions on facts anyhow. Did you? I see that you and Mish are a couple of obama's boys. Surprise Surprise! :lol:


----------



## survivalist77 (Mar 15, 2014)

Oddapple I agree with you.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> It is very possible that we are witnesses to the very beginning of the first Religious World War. The extremist Muslims basically use religion to shield their real agenda, which is really nothing more than gaining power. Pretty much like our politicians, or even mafia bosses, who use words or violence to gain power. The Muslim extremist just cloaks his or her actions in religion.
> 
> The average Muslim is much like the average Baptist, Methodist, Mormon, etc. They don't want anything except to be left alone and live their lives in peace. But because of a small percentage of extremists, all Muslims are suspect today. The majority are getting dragged into a fight that they don't really want, in my opinion.


While I disagree with the way others are saying it. Your views of muslims are incorrect tell me MR Crew Chief if I wanted to put a wounded afghan soldier on your chopper what would you tell me "Armed Escort" that's what you would say. This is supposedly a friendly and still we can trust them after all we have done they still routinely lie cheat and steal from us and continue to do so because they not only don't care but it is supported by the koran to do so to us the NONBELIEVER. Please I worked with these people daily not on a super fob where I know UH 60s tend to hang out but out in the COPBs and VSOs. These people are the living embodiment of the koran and their culture. If you doubt it go ahead read up on it.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Al-Qaeda Calls for Car Bomb Attacks on American Cities, Targets Abroad
> 
> They say there are plenty of jihadists already here and all they need to do is learn to make devices. They want them to hit crowds, not buildings and at festivals, voting, holidays etc.


WHAT?

My President said we won the war on terrorism and so we are all safe,

RASIST


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

A well coordinated multiple city event would have dire consequences. As one of our esteemed members has correctly pointed out on many threads, our response to attacks and terrorism has cost us a great many liberties and way too much freedom. Such an event would be like a Bill of Rights buffet to the various alphabet soupers looking to expand their authority and power.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Terror attacks on civilian targets will not impact the country as a whole except to galvanize the nation against them. Probably will lead to Martial Law in the affected areas. Doubtful that rural areas will be affected.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The "evil socio/political convert or we kill you" islamists love it when they are referred to as a religion, then they can use (what is left of) our Constitution against us. Their socio/political goal is to convert or kill you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The "evil socio/political convert or we kill you" islamists love it when they are referred to as a religion, then they can use (what is left of) our Constitution against us. Their socio/political goal is to convert or kill you.


On in Obama's case, tax you to death.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Man, gone for a day and this.wtf is going on, bad hair?


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a tendency to Crop Dust, Does Al Qaeda have need of my skills and will they pay? I can be quite terrorizing.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Al Qaeda = the CIA.

Al Qaeda was created by the CIA during the Russian occupation of Afghanistan. Originally called the "Al Kifah Refugee Center" (officially known as "The Offices of Services to the Holy Warriors") in Brooklyn, New York, the CIA covertly used the organization to recruit American Muslims to join the war against the soviets in Afghanistan. This organization eventually came to be known as Al Qaeda, or "The Base".

The CIA has controlled this organization from its very inception. They have used elements Al Qaeda and its many factions to do its bidding in the middle east for decades. They still do. America armed, equipped and trained elements of Al Qaeda in their proxy war against the Assad Regime in Syria. We also worked with elements of Al Qaeda (re: the Muslim Brotherhood) to topple the governments of Egypt and Libya.

This isn't to say that there aren't legitimate anti-American Muslim terrorist organizations that would like nothing more than to see every one of our heads on stakes, but be incredibly wary when you hear government or media sources claim Al Qaeda calls for anything. If Al Qaeda calls for car bombs, they will likely do so with CIA assistance. It will likely be more of a false flag attack than a true terror attack.

Here's a documentary that goes into considerable detail with regards to the origins of Al Qaeda, and who currently controls it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Radical Muslims want to kill us
Moderate Muslims want the radical Muslims to kill us.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Check out the movie "The Innocence of Muslims" not to mention Rushdie's "The Satanic Verses" - Martel is correct (imo...blek) about hidden groups that might suprise you using muzzys inmore countries than ours because "of their most consistent and undeniable traits", one of the TOP ones being invading and taking over other people's places. 
I do not feel sorry for American sympathizers anymore. How completely clueless and volunteer child can you be? Especially women. I mran if they're subjugated again it's not much to guys except protecting yours? We'll still get to read, drive cars and sleep with who we want? (I put this to provoke thought, not as what seems good to me. )

(The imo's and less direct advice on what to do with them are because I spoke so plainly before...bleck...holding your tongue for the likes...bleck..)


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> A well coordinated multiple city event would have dire consequences. As one of our esteemed members has correctly pointed out on many threads, our response to attacks and terrorism has cost us a great many liberties and way too much freedom. Such an event would be like a Bill of Rights buffet to the various alphabet soupers looking to expand their authority and power.


It would make the Boston Marathon bombing aftermath look like a walk in the park. If several happened in a short time span, we would have martial law, whether they actually called it that or not.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmm...al queda...martial law....just what that scuddy kenyan in DC wants. Get ready....


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Y'all act like girls. They'll all be staged, with obamaholderdhs help, they'll be predictable, trackable and joyous to deal with. We may have to put up with false flags from our own cops, but they are FREE MEAT to ALL men - have a ball! Go to town! Don't call 911 - they'll just get rescued. I know what to do.
> (My brother was a nuclear cop/AF and crabs a bunch if I speak too plainly so you just imagine)
> 
> I will not be intimidated by the threats of a subgrade in my mind not up to the level of a poor animal.
> ...


Love you. Speak it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

tango said:


> Radical Muslims want to kill us
> Moderate Muslims want the radical Muslims to kill us.


I will say it.. **** ALL MUSLIMS!!
Personally, I wouldn't give 2 shits if every muslim in the United States were to drop dead tomorrow!! The majority of them want us dead anyway so let them **** their sheep and little boys(which is ok in afghanistan to **** boys) Personally, in my opinion and only my opinion.. I hope EVERY single muslim on this planet dies a slow horrible death with a big fat cock in his mouth and chokes to death!!! Personally, I would say to let every one of them choke on their own ****ing tongues!!!!!!

People say 'Oh,. they are innocent".. You can bet your ****ing ass they know their own friends and family are terrorists!!! I think we should kill the 10 closest people to terrorists in the future!! We NEED to start teaching these mother ****ers we are willing to kill their family and friends!!! Otherwise they will do whatever they want...


----------



## Grayhawk845 (Feb 6, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just Sayin' said:


> It is very possible that we are witnesses to the very beginning of the first Religious World War. The extremist Muslims basically use religion to shield their real agenda, which is really nothing more than gaining power. Pretty much like our politicians, or even mafia bosses, who use words or violence to gain power. The Muslim extremist just cloaks his or her actions in religion.
> 
> The average Muslim is much like the average Baptist, Methodist, Mormon, etc. They don't want anything except to be left alone and live their lives in peace. But because of a small percentage of extremists, all Muslims are suspect today. The majority are getting dragged into a fight that they don't really want, in my opinion.


 Everyone i hear on the news tells me the muslims are such wonderful, peace loving people, but they breed terrorists. I can only cry BS.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Peace loving people don't behead people, rape children, suicide bomb, and attempt genocide on a daily basis.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Peace loving people don't behead people, rape children, suicide bomb, and attempt genocide on a daily basis.


Oh, and don't forget honor killing. Your daughter gets raped and you have to kill her so you can keep your family honor. smh

It wasn't that long ago that a local man killed his 2 daughters because they had become "Americanized". They have never caught him either.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Pershing got it right on and his effective methods should be remembered when we think of muzzies now:
HOW TO STOP ISLAMIC TERRORISTS . . . it worked once in our History . . .

Once in US history an episode of Islamic terrorism was very quickly stopped. It happened in
the Philippines about 1911, when Gen. John J. Pershing was in command of the garrison.
There had been numerous Islamic terrorist attacks, so "Black Jack" told his boys to catch the
perps and teach them a lesson.

Forced to dig their own graves, the terrorists were all tied to posts, execution style. The US
soldiers then brought in pigs and slaughtered them, rubbing their bullets in the blood and fat.
Thus, the terrorists were terrorized; they saw that they would be contaminated with hogs'
blood. This would mean that they could not enter Heaven, even if they died as terrorist
martyrs.

All but one was shot, their bodies dumped into the grave, and the hog guts dumped atop the
bodies. The lone survivor was allowed to escape back to the terrorist camp and tell his
brethren what happened to the others. This brought a stop to terrorism in the Philippines for
the next 50 years.

Pointing a gun into the face of Islamic terrorists won't make them flinch. They welcome the
chance to die for Allah. Like Gen. Pershing, we must show them that they won't get to Muslim
heaven (which they believe has an endless supply of virgins) but instead will die with the
hated pigs of the devil.

Subject: How to end the war quickly if you have absolutely no respect for pigs!

An Israeli friend recently informed me that the UK fought the Islamic terrorist attacks by
burying the criminals with a pig. Apparently the Islamic belief is that if ones' body is buried
with a pig (because they are considered unclean) their soul will go to hell. I did a little
research into this subject matter and found it to be true. This got me thinking.

If we put a baby pig on every airline flight then all suicide terrorists would abort their missions
as they would not want their souls to go to hell. Additionally, if we drop shipped, oh say,
100,000 pigs into Afghanistan I think our recon and assault efforts may be more successful.
Apparently Muslims dislike the very sight of pigs A LOT!

They are also adamantly opposed to alcohol, thus we spike their water supply with a few
thousand gallons of moonshine, get them drunk and turn the pigs loose. The war would be
over in a weekend.

Or...we should think about the New Yorkers, baptising that "muslim gloating and glorying" camp they built overshadowing twin towers, to brag on all pf us they have killed? Then they would be broken in their "faith" before everyone, out there washing it off saying "our magic is bigger" because they can't give up their bragging spot. Either that or they go to save face in front of other wretches they have recruited into scuzlam.
Please copy and re-post this public service message. Let's all give islam back to "allah" once and for all!
God Bless Americans!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Al-Qaeda Calls for Car Bomb Attacks on American Cities, Targets Abroad
> 
> They say there are plenty of jihadists already here and all they need to do is learn to make devices. They want them to hit crowds, not buildings and at festivals, voting, holidays etc.


Sorry to say this but I don't understand why they would not do to us what we have been doing to them for 15 years.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry to say this but I don't understand why they would not do to us what we have been doing to them for 15 years.


You are my friend, but I have to disagree with you there. These jerks have been killing our people without any reprisal for 40 years at least. Just look in the decade leading up to 9/11. There was the World Trade Center bombing in '93. The embassies in North Africa. The U.S.S. Cole. 9/11. What we did in the 'stans was more than justified. If we had been smart, we would have just nuked them and saved all of the American and other allied lives that were lost. What we did in Iraq was just to draw the rest of the cockroaches out of the shadows in Saudi Arabia and into a fair fight.

At worst, what we have been doing for the last 15 years is just "preemptive birth control". Although you will also get no argument form me that we should have fought both fights to win and not just subdue.

Edit: I forgot to mention Somalia and that cruise ship in the Med where those bastards pushed the old man in the wheel chair overboard - I cannot recall the name. My point is, these are blood thirsty cavemen that we are up against.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

<< At worst, what we have been doing for the last 15 years is just "preemptive birth control". Although you will also get no argument form
me that we should have fought both fights to win and not just subdue.>>

There are still 1.5 billion muslims. No one has done enough. In so far as:
<< Sorry to say this but I don't understand why they would not do to us what we have been doing to them for 15 years.>>

What? So you're saying we should let them? They are going to keep pushing until they push you off the planet. I believe in pushing back until no more resistance is felt and they're history lesson in some med school petri dish like other virulent destructive diseases. That's what they want for everyone but them. That doesn't mean anyone but fools they are better than will let them.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

When pigs fly.


----------

